# What The ?



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

A friend sent me this pic, from Falcon. Maybe someone knows the story?


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Bowfin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowfin


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

That was my 1st guess, but look at the top fin. It is 2 separate fins?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That would be the oddest bowfin I've ever seen.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not a bowfin, probably a mud shark!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Snakehead?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Mechanical drug runner???


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Any side pictures? Falcon lake or falcon the offshore rig?


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

My understanding was Falcon Lake, and 2 1/2 feet, and 3 lbs.


----------



## DesertFugee (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a gigantic water dog.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think that's a Bowfin!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Game Warden has never seen anything like it?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bowfin/Snakehead/Bull Shark hybrid, new anti-smuggling bio experiment


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Did it speak Spanish?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some body figure this out, I am wanting to know what it is!
I'm going to send a link to Jolly Roger, he has soled some tricky ones before.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

my guess would be a Northern Snakehead, but just a guess. Hard to ID from that pic, if it was from Falcon Lake there should be a lot of pics floating around. Almost looks like a Burbot, but do not think they have teeth and would not expect one anywhere close to Texas


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That's one ugly critter.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the help JR. The peanut gallery will stab at a while from here, lol!
Mud shark is still a good shot I think.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TPWD biologist RaiderRed thinks it might be a Bigmouth sleeper, but not sure without more pics. From the ID pics online sure looks to be a Bigmouth sleeper, and they are known to be in Texas waters. Rare catch but not impossible, very cool catch if it was from Falcon.


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Seen them before up North definitely looks like a snakehead to me! Very dangerous fish to have in a water way....can decimate fish populations very quickly. East up to 3-4x its body weight & length....I would report it to TPWD as soon as possible.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll go with the, Big Mouth Sleeper. After a little Google, They are a rare catch, found in S Florida, and S. Texas to Brazil, and can get farther large. Also can live in Salt or Fresh water.


----------

